# Samba-Mount geht nicht mehr

## eine Sage

Hallo,

seit neustem antwortet samba auf den Befehl //FAM/D zu mounten, welches hier online und per DHCP korrekt zum Router verbunden steht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3449: Connection to FAM failed
> 
> SMB connection failed
> ...

 

Ich habe vor kurzem was an eth* geaendert, schaetze also, dass es daran liegt...

Allerdings finde ich keinen Fehler (Habe auch noch nicht _die_ Erfahrung)

Output von ifconfig: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BF:7E:67:86
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.23  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

eth0 wird eine feste IP zugewiesen, eth1 holt sie sich vom DHCP Server. (vom gleichen, wie //FAM es tut)

Kann da jemand helfen? Wieso will er //FAM nicht mehr mounten? Vorgestern ging es noch...

Danke

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ehm der output von ifconfig ist vom router oder von deiner client maschine?

warum hat die maschine zwei ethernetkarten?

warum sind diese beiden ethernetkarten im selben lan-segement?

warum hat eth1 als broadcast adresse 255.255.255.255?

check mal deinen dhcp server. irgendwas stinkt da in der parametrierung.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## eine Sage

Das ist der Output von der Clientmaschiene.

Ich habe 2 Karten, da ich auf einer immer DHCP laufen habe und auf der anderen mit einem Notebook per ssh eingelogt bin.

Wie im selben LAN-Segment?

eth1 bekommt die Daten vom Router und der lief immer, also was soll falsch sein?

An dem Router<=>DHCP-Server sollte an sich nichts falsch sein, der laeuft schon seit Jahren.

Was sieht denn da falsch aus?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

weil das unnötig ist zwei interfaces im gleichen subnet zu betreiben. vor allem weil du nie sagen kannst auf welchem interface die pakete rausgehen. zudem sieht die broadcastadresse von eth1 falsch aus. die sollte wenn dann 192.168.1.255 sein wenn schon ne subnetmask von 255.255.255.0 verwendet wird.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## eine Sage

Wie gesagt, nur eth0 ist konfiguierbar. Was soll denn deiner Meinung nach geaendert werden? 

Soll eth0 in ein anderes Subnetz?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

du bräuchtest eigentlich gar kein eth0. 

aber wie schon erwähnt auch bei eth1 passt es nicht. dein dhcp server müsste bei subnet 255.255.255.0 und ner ip von 192.168.1.4 eine broadcast adresse von 192.168.1.255 liefern und nicht 255.255.255.255

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## eine Sage

Doch an eth0 haengt ein anderes Geraet, meistens ein Notebook, um den Rechner per ssh zu verwalten. Dieses Notebook ist _nicht_ am Router angeschlossen.  Bei eth1 werd ich mal sehen was ich tun kann.

Danke

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn an eth0 ein Notebook hängt, dann solltest Du auch schleunigst die IP ändern. Probier mal 10.x.x.x, sonst kommen Deine Datenpakete durcheinander, und das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Sache!

Deine BCast Adresse (wie @MasterOfMagic schon sagte) ist auch für eth1 falsch, anscheinend ist etwas mit Deinem Router nicht richtig konfiguriert (auch wenn es seit Jahren laufen sollte, JETZT(!!) geht es nicht mehr!).

Wieviele Computer sind in Deinem Lan, evt. benötigst Du kein DHCP.

----------

## eine Sage

Nur 2 (am Router)

Ich habe mich noch nie naeher mit der Routerkonfiguration beschaeftigt. Werd Ich wohl mal tun muessen.

----------

## eine Sage

Naja, auf einer 10er IP geht es auf jeden Fall.

Koennt ihr mir ein gutes Buch dazu empfehlen? Das Thema scheint komplexer zu sein...

----------

